# So, how do you carry your âhoglegâ to town?



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

The OC verses CC thread got me thinking, hereâs a couple of my setups:

Cool Weather: Les Baer Stinger .45ACP (CCO) in a Sparks VMII with mag/light carrier and Surefire Z2 LED:










Walther PPQ-9 in a Kaluban Cloak configured for IWB with âJâ Hooks. The KCâs are very modular and can be configured for IWB or OWB to include a paddle setup. The PPQ weighs less, and is slightly smaller than the CCO while carry 16rds. Quickly becoming one of my favorite holsters:










Walther PPS W/6rd Magazine in a Comp-Tac Minotaur Hybrid for hot weather carry. What can I say, itâs flat and light, a definite âdonât leave home without itâ package:











SIG 230SL.380ACP in a Sparks VMII, really donât carry it anymore, but canât bear to part with it:










Les Baer Concept V, in a Sparks Summer Special IWB. Only carried it a couple times, just not a fan of carrying a full-size 1911 anymore. It pulls my pants down even when wearing a good pistol belt and suspenders. It is my normal IDPA pistol in a Blade Tech holster though:










My second Walther PPQ-9 W/Surefire X400 light/laser in a Kaluban Cloak with progressive loops. My HD setup, in a âGoing to Kansas Cityâ rig or "If I can't conceal a carbine, I'm carrying a pistol with the kitchen sink stapped on":










So how do you carry?

Chuck


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

In my pocket.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

pancho said:


> In my pocket.


Me too, most of the time.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

So, you guys either got big pockets, or carry small handguns? 

I never could get used to pocket carry, and itâs definitely not safe for some of the âsafe actionâ pistols like Glocks or my PPS without a pocket holster to cover the trigger. None of the pistols I own are of the convenient pocket carry size; the PPS and SIG230 are just a tad large. Maybe if I tried something smaller. 

Chuck


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I carry a Kimber Ultra Carry 1911 (7+1) with a 3" barrel.

I have a drawer full of holsters and have been never been really satified with any of them. My problem is that I'm not allowed to carry at work. Work has a "zero tolerance" policy on carrying. If I am seen carrying, I lose my job, period, no ifs, ands, or buts.

So, at the end of the day, I get in my truck and put on my holster. It's a pain trying to attach any style holster while sitting in the seat of my vehicle. In the past, I used this Galco paddle holster (Yaqui model) which wan't too difficult to attach while sitting:









Then, I saw an ad for "Toters" carry jeans (see photo below). These jeans are very expensive, but the idea of carrying a 1911 inside the pocket gave me an idea. I placed an inexpensive IWB holster inside my pocket and attached its single clip to the outside of the pocket. I can now carrying very comfortably in my pocket similar to the method shown in the photo below using Toters jeans....


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I am very limited in my options because I am a small person. Pocket carry for me would be impossible. Even side carry is tough. I have a holster that fits rear of side, beyond the point of hip. Its the only way. I have only ever found one holster that is suitable. Its hard leather, and has belt loops, rather than those snap hook things in some of the above photos. 
I don't understand how people can tolerate the plastic holsters. They look so uncomfortable and they have solid edges.

I think a shoulder type holster where the holder rides on your side, in the armpit area just higher than your elbow would be ideal for me, but I have yet to find one that fits comfortably and I won't order stuff through the mail. Its too likely it will be wrong and I'l have to send it back.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> ...I think a shoulder type holster where the holder rides on your side, in the armpit area just higher than your elbow would be ideal for me, but I have yet to find one that fits comfortably and I won't order stuff through the mail. Its too likely it will be wrong and I'l have to send it back.


I do carry my full size 1911 and two mags in the Galco Miami Classic shoulder rig shown in the photo below. I find using the shoulder rig to be the most comfortable of all, but I can only wear it under a jacket or vest.

The photo also shows my Galco Yaqui holster and my wifes OWB holster for her S&W Model 325PD Airlite revolver (.45acp).


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I am very limited in my options because I am a small person. Pocket carry for me would be impossible. Even side carry is tough. I have a holster that fits rear of side, beyond the point of hip. Its the only way. I have only ever found one holster that is suitable. Its hard leather, and has belt loops, rather than those snap hook things in some of the above photos.
> I don't understand how people can tolerate the plastic holsters. They look so uncomfortable and they have solid edges.
> 
> I think a shoulder type holster where the holder rides on your side, in the armpit area just higher than your elbow would be ideal for me, but I have yet to find one that fits comfortably and I won't order stuff through the mail. Its too likely it will be wrong and I'l have to send it back.


Try a Mitch Rosen shoulder holster-online at Dillonreloading....any problems they will take back no questions asked....I wear mine under a light Hawaiin type shirt in the summer.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Actually, theyâre pretty comfortable, especially in the summer. IF you carry OWB, youâll most likely never know the difference. I mostly carry IWB and in the summer under a âTâ shirt or polo pretty much all of the time. The Kydex is thinner and lighter than most leather holsters, and lets me get away with a bigger pistol. I sort of subscribed to the âtrain as you fightâ mantra, so Iâm limited in holster options in some ways because most classes and IDPA matches specify a âstrong side holster, either IWB or OWB onlyâ, so thatâs what I practice with and carry.
> 
> All holster materials have their benefits and drawbacks, hereâs a few proâs for Kydex:
> 
> ...


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Chuck R. said:


> So, you guys either got big pockets, or carry small handguns?
> 
> I never could get used to pocket carry, and itâs definitely not safe for some of the âsafe actionâ pistols like Glocks or my PPS without a pocket holster to cover the trigger. None of the pistols I own are of the convenient pocket carry size; the PPS and SIG230 are just a tad large. Maybe if I tried something smaller.
> 
> Chuck


I carry a Colt Officers Model .45 in my right rear pocket and when wearing overalls, same pocket. Maybe a little sag in pants on that side, but it works 
for me. Like Cabin Fever says, I have not found the perfect holster. In Nov. Oklahoma goes to open carry, but I don't think that I will open carry, but if I do sometime then a holster will be much easier to find and like.


----------



## hhhandyman (Apr 28, 2011)

Year-round, I carry a Glock 36 in a strong side Galco Belt Slide holster; off side is 2 extra mags in a Galco mag pouch. For me, everything covers nicely with a baggy T or button up shirt worn out. Helps to have broad shoulders and narrow hips - wife says I have a shape like cartoon character Johnny Bravo!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ruger LC9 in a Kholster crescent moon about 3:30 or a Alabama holster company pocket holster 

so smallish gun and big pockets 

the K holster blends kydex with leather , the leather goes against your body and conforms to your shape well while the kydex keeps its shape so your gun can easily be holstered , it also provides retention , the belt pulling it to your side reinforces the retention but it still draws quick and with little noise.

the kholster has a lot going for it , Made in the USA by Jimmy the owner , great warranty , you can modify it as needed to get your fit , and usually 1 week turn around time 

it is important to have a belt up to the task of carry , a double thick belt made for the weight of carry keeps the weight without sagging 

i often wear a tank top under shirt with a un-tucked button up shirt or t-shirt I can wear some 2x shirts or 2xlt and some are to tight in the shoulders and under arms so i just remedy that with a 3x all the time 

if your going to wear IWB it really helps to get your pants one size larger 

my pants about fall off without a belt , but with a IWB holster and a belt the look just fine.


----------

